# AKC Agility Rule Changes Proposed..



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

https://www.akc.org/pdfs/events/agility/aac_recommendations_2009.pdf

They look great too me!

More time for 24" dogs

No sit or down on the table

24" spaced weavepoles

tons more.....


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Is there a starting date?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Not sure, I just skimmed thru. Some of the proposals (like the 24" weavepoles) get 2 years to get fully implemented. Give clubs a bit more time to save up and buy some good equipment. 

Only allowed THREE attempts to do the weavepoles now before HAVING to go on. This is going to be great so no more of that upsetting sight I sometimes see in Novice with having the dog attempt the poles over and over and over and over...


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Some of the trials I've been to have already started using the new weaves. I kinda like the sit or down on the table but like the fact that we don't have to do that anymore, I see so many dogs refuse to sit or down.

I agree, the Novice do get a lot of trys, takes up time. Nice that the Excellent dogs get three trys.

I'm glad their given more time

I also heard that the dogwalk is going to be wider not sure I read that?

Thanks for the link


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: kleinenHain
> I agree, the Novice do get a lot of trys, takes up time. Nice that the Excellent dogs get three trys.


I'm assuming that's 3 attempts in Exc. before they are whistled off and has nothing to do with NQ'ing when you don't do them the first time.

I'm not crazy about the table thing. The problem of inconsistent table counts between classes, dogs and judges still remains. I would like the table to diasappear completely for those reasons. My first thought was how it affects someone like myself who does both AKC and USDAA. But I guess it makes my training simpler since now I will only train for a down on the table. I have been training my babydog for an automatic down, and then into a sit anyhow.

The one proposed change I love is the elimination of the multiplier. It wouldn't have mattered much to me before the 26" class was introduced. But since then, 99% of the people I see who run their dogs in 26", only do it for the multiplier, and don't care about the effect on their dog's health and joints. At least there are very few people in my area who do run their dogs in 26", maybe one or two each trial, so it gives me faith that most people do care more about their dogs than MACH points. 

Okay, off my soapbox now......


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thats what always bothered me, why people care more about points than the wear on a dogs hips. Someone once ask me if I was going to jump Max at 26 for extra points, said not many do it so I would have a chance of placing too. I told them they were out of their mind, I care more about my dog than that and anyhow the ribbons are not all that anyhow. 

I'm still very new to Agility so I'm not sure have not looked it up but I'm told you can start jumping your dog at 15 months. Isn't that a bit young? I don't even jump my dogs over 8" until their well over 2 and have a OFA. So I don't enter until then either.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: kleinenHain
> I'm still very new to Agility so I'm not sure have not looked it up but I'm told you can start jumping your dog at 15 months. Isn't that a bit young? I don't even jump my dogs over 8" until their well over 2 and have a OFA. So I don't enter until then either.


Yes, AKC is now 15 months. It used to be 12 months to enter but that was changed in recent years. Other venues are older - USDAA is 18 months and NADAC was 18 months the last time I checked, but that could have changed.

I know people who enter their dog the day it turns 15 months, even know a top competitor who started her BC with bad hips at 15 months and runs her in 24" when she measures into 20".


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Its really sad. I would not ever even train my dogs to do 24 or even 20 for that matter until their at least 2 years of age.

When my trainer told me Max was ready and he wasn't 2 yet I stopped training until he was older.

Don't get me wrong I would love to earn a MACH on Max and maybe even Enzo some day but 1st. I don't have the money to enter a trial every weekend like some of these people do and 2nd. my dogs health is more important to me than to have some huge ribbon hanging on my wall.

My main focus is to just have fun with my dogs and to know their having fun too.

I would be more willing to start at 18 months if I had to pick though but go into a lower jump.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeOnly allowed THREE attempts to do the weavepoles now before HAVING to go on. This is going to be great so no more of that upsetting sight I sometimes see in Novice with having the dog attempt the poles over and over and over and over...


So glad to read this, although I still think 3 times is too many. It makes me want to scream when I see people demotivating their dog like that when the real problem is in the training.











> Originally Posted By: kleinenHainI'm still very new to Agility so I'm not sure have not looked it up but I'm told you can start jumping your dog at 15 months. Isn't that a bit young?


I think what you need to consider here is that smaller dogs mature much younger and agility isn't just for the big dogs.







I currently run an 11 pound dog and she was jumping her AKC height at 15 months (in practice.....I didn't compete with her till she was 3). Her growth plates were closed before she was even a year old. 

So the rule seems to leave it up to the owner to decide what's in the best interest of their particular dog. Unfortunately, as you mentioned earlier, this doesn't always happen.


----------

